# مراحل معالجة المياه الصالحة للشرب



## العامر للبيئة (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مراحل* *معالجة* *المياه* *الصالحة* *للشرب*

*تشغل* *المياه* *حوالي ثلاثة أرباع سطح الكرةالأرضية ، فيما تعتبر اقل من1%فقط من هذه الكمية صالحة* *للشرب* *, **وتحتاج إلى* *معالجة* *دقيقة قبل استخدامها بشكل آمن** . *

*وبسبب احتواء* *المياه* *على أنواع متعددة من الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقة , يعتقد العلماء أن80 %من الأمراض في البلدانالنامية بعود سببها إلى* *المياه* *الملوثة و انعدام الإجراءات التي تساهم في تطهيرالمياه و تعقيمها. وتقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية** WHO**أن ملوثات* *المياه* *تتسبب بوفاة أكثر من25000شخص في العالم**. *

*المعالجة بالكلور*

*يعتبر الكلور و مشتقاته مثل**Sodium Hypochlorite**و**Chlorine Dioxide**من أكثر موادالتطهير فعالية و عند إضافته إلى* *المياه* *بكميات مدروسة يقضي على الجراثيم والكائنات الدقيقة المختلفة, و يتوفر بعدة أشكال كالبودرة , السائل و الغاز**.*
*لقد استعملت مركبات الكلور و لأكثر من100عام في بلاد كثيرةلمعالجة مياه الشرب و تمكنت من القضاء على الأمراض الناتجة من* *المياه* *الملوثة إضافةإلى وسائل مثل الأوزون وأشعة فوق البنفسجية و التصفية الدقيقة**Ultra-filtration .*
*الامتياز الأساسي الذي يتمتع بهالكلور هو خاصية البقاء في* *المياه* *مما يضمن مياه آمنة إثناء عبورها شبكات التوزيع وحتى وصولها إلى المستهلك.كما يعمل الكلور على منع اللزوجة و نمو الطحالب فيالمواسير و الخزانات**.*
*وتتضمن أنظمة الكلور أجهزة غير معقدة و أسعارها بسيطة مقارنة بالحماية التي تؤمنها كما أنها لا تحتاج إلى صيانة مكلفة. وبالتالي يمكن القول أن كمية قليلة من الكلور تكفي لحماية مستدامة و فعالة. ويقوم الكلور عمليابأربعة ادوار رئيسية في حال استعماله لمعالجة مياه الشرب وهي** :
-**إزالة المواد الغير مرغوبة في* *المياه* *بواسطةالأكسدة**.
-**حماية متواصلة للمياه في شبكات التوزيع** .
-**تعقيم فعال و عاجل في خال حصول تلوثطارئ**.
-**مراقبة مستمر لتلوث* *المياه* *من خلال مراقبة مدى استهلاك الكلور**Chlorine Demand.*
*فيما يتخوف البعض من آثار جانبية للكلور و انه احد مسببات أمراض معينة ، جاءت النتائج التيأوردتها منظمة الصحة العالمية**WHO **في آخر دراساتها علىاستخدام هذه المادة في تطهير* *المياه* *الصالحة**للشرب* *مطمئنة الى درجة كبيرة ،فقد فشلت كل الدراسات التي تحاول الربط بين الكلور و بعض الأمراض و منها السرطان. وعملياً يبقى الكلور أكثر مواد التعقيم فعالية و قبولا فيالأوساط التي تتعامل مع الصحة العامة** .*

*معالجة* *المياه* *السطحية*

*تحتوي* *المياه* *السطحية** ( **المياه* *الجارية على السطح ) على نسبةقليلة من الأملاح مقارنة بالمياه الجوفية التي تحتوي على نسب عالية منها ، وهي بذلكبعد مياه يسرة ( غير عسرة ) حيث تهدف عمليات معالجتها بصورة عامة إلى إزالة الموادالعالقة التي تسبب ارتفاعا في العكر وتغيرا في اللون والرائحة ، وعليه يمكن القولأن معظم طرق* *معالجة* *هذا النوع من* *المياه* *اقتصر على عمليات الترسيب والترشيح والتطهير** . *

*وتتكون المواد العالقةمن مواد عضوية وطينية ، كما يحتوي على بعض الكائنات الدقيقة مثل الطحالب والبكتيريا .ونظرا لصغر حجم هذه المكونات وكبر مساحتها السطحية مقارنة بوزنها فإنها تبقيمعلقة في الماء ولا تترسب** . *

*إضافة إلى ذلك فإن خوصها السطحية والكيميائيةباستخدام عمليات الترويب الطريقة الرئيسية لمعالجة* *المياه* *السطحية ، حيث تستخدم بعضالمواد الكيمائية لتقوم بإخلال اتزان المواد العالقة وتهيئة الظروف الملائمةلترسيبها وإزالتها من أحواض الترسيب .ويتبع عملية الترسيب عملية ترشيح باستخداممرشحات رملية لإزالة ما تبقى من الرواسب ، ومن المكروبات المشهورة كبريتاتالألمنيوم وكلوريد الحد يديك ، وهناك بعض المكروبات المساعدة مثل بعض البوليمراتالعضوية والبنتونايت والسليكا المنشطة**.*

*ويمكن أيضا استخدام الكربون المنشطلإزالة العديد من المركبات العضوية التي تسبب تغيرا في طعم ورائحة* *المياه* *. **تتبععمليتي الترسيب والترشيح عملية التطهير التي تسبق إرسال تلك* *المياه* *إلى المستهلك** . *
*معالجة* *المياه* *الجوفية*

*تعد مياه الآبار من أنقى مصادر* *المياه* *الطبيعية التييعتمد عليها الكثير من سكان العالم . إلا أن بعض مياه الآبار وخصوصا العميقة منهاقد تحتاج ألى عمليات* *معالجة* *متقدمة وباهظة التكاليف قد تخرج عن نطاق المعالجة وهيكالتالي** :*

*أ ـ التيسير ( إزالة العسر ) بالترسيب*

*تعني عملية التيسير أو إزالة العسر للمياه** ( water softening) **إزالة مركبات عنصري الكالسيوم والماغنسيومالمسببة للعسر عن طريق الترسيب الكيمائي . وتتم هذه العملية في محطات* *المياه**بإضافةالجير المطفأ ( هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ) إلى الماء بكميات محدودة حيث تحدث تفاعلاتكيمائية معينة تتشكل عنها رواسب من كربونات الكالسيوم و هيدروكسيد الماغنسيوم . وقديتم اللجوء في كثير من الأحيان الى إضافة رماد الصودا (كربونات الصوديوم ) مع الجيرللتعامل مع بعض صور العسر** . *
*وتشمل عملية التيسير على حوض صغير الحجم نسبيا تتمفيه إضافة المواد الكيمائية حيث تخلط مع الماء الداخل خلطا سريعا لتوزيعها في الماءبانتظام ، ثم ينقل الماء الى حوض كبير الحجم ليبقي فيه زمنا كافيا لإكمال التفاعلاتالكيمائية وتكوين الرواسب حيث يخلط الماء في هذه الحالة خلطا بطيا يكفي فقط لتجميعوالتصادق حبيبات الرواسب وتهيئتها للترسيب في المرحلة التالية** .*
*ب ـ الترسيب*

*تعد عمليةالترسيب من أوائل العمليات التي استخدامها الإنسان في* *معالجة* *المياه* *، وتستخدم هذهالعملية لإزالة المواد العالقة والقابلة للترسيب أو لإزالة الرواسب الناتجة عنعمليات المعالجة الكيمائية مثل التيسير والترويب . وتعتمد المرسبات في أبسط صورهاعلى فعل الجاذبية حيث تزال الرواسب تحت تأثير وزنها** .*

*تتكون المرسبات غالبامن أحواض خرسانية دائرية أو مستطيلة الشكل تحتوي على مدخل ومخرج للماه يتم تصميميهابطريقة ملائمة لإزالة أكبر كمية ممكنة من الرواسب ، حيث تؤخذ في الاعتبار الخواصالهيدروليكية لحركة الماء داخل الخوض** . *

*ومن الملامح الرئيسة لحوض الترسيباحتوائه على نظام لجمع الرواسب ( الحمأة ) وجرفها إلى بيارة في قاع الحوض حيث يتمسحبها والتخلص منها بواسطة مضخات خاصة . ويمكن دمج عمليات إضافة المواد الكيمائيةوالخلط البطيء والترسيب في حوض واحد يسمى مرسب الدفق العلوي** .*

*وتوجد بعضالتصميمات الجديدة بالنسبة لشبكات* *معالجة* *المياه* *من ناحية التطبيق والتكنولوجيا،وذلك فى التصميم الهندسي لأحواض الترويب والترسيب، فقد تكون أحواضهما متصلة فى بعضالتصميمات ومنفصلة فى تصميمات أخرى. ولا يمثل انفصالهما عن بعض أو اتصالهما تأثيراعلى كفاءة أو وظيفة كل منهما، ولكن يسهم القيام بعمليتي الترويب والترسيب داخل حوضمشترك فى خفض التكلفة الإنشائية**. *

*وهناك طريقتان للتخلص من المواد العالقةفى أحواض الترسيب** : *
*الأولى: هى أن تتحرك المواد العالقة فى اتجاه من أعلىلأسفل بحيث تتجمع فى أسفل حوض الترسيب، ويتم التخلص من هذه المواد المعروفة بالروبةمن فتحات خاصةأسفل حوض الترسيب** .*

*و الثانية: يتم فيها تعويم الموادالعالقة المعروفة وذلك عن طريق تيار مستمر من فقاقيع الهواء التى تدفع الموادالعالقة إلى السطح، ويتم تجميعها والتخلص منها وسحب* *المياه* *الرائقة المعالجة منمنتصف حوض الترسيب تقريبا**.*

*وهذه الأنواع من أحواض الترسيب لها بعض المميزاتفى التخلص من الطحالب والملوثات المتطايرة التى تدفع بفعل بعض الفقاعاتالهوائية،وهذه الأنواع من أحواض التعويم لم تستخدم فى مصر لأنها بحاجة إلى خبراتأكثر وتقنيات أعلى من تلك المستخدمة فى أحواض الترسيب التقليدية** .*

*هناك اتجاها حديثا نحو استخدام بعض بذور النباتات فى ترسيب العوالق الموجودة بالمياه عندمعالجتها مثل بذور نبات المشمش، كما توجد أيضا بذور نبات المورينجا التى ثبتتكفاءتها فى التخلص بصورة كبيرة من هذه الشوائب العالقة، وتعتمد فكرة عمل هذه البذورعلى أنها تحتوى على بعض المركبات الكيميائية التى تتحد مع الملوثات ليتم ترسيبها**. *

*ج ـ الموازنة ( إعادة الكربنة** ):*

*نظرا لأن* *المياه* *الناتجة هن عملية التيسير تكون في الغالبمشبعة برواسب كربونات الكالسيوم ، وحيث أن جزءا من هذه الرواسب يتبقى في الماء بعدمروره بأحواض الترسيب فإنه من المحتمل أن يترسب بعضها على المرشحات أو في شبكاتالتوزيع مما يؤدي إلى انسداد أو الحد من كفاءة المرشحات الشبكات** . *

*لذلك فإن عملية التيسير لضمان عدم حدوث تلك الأضرار ، ومن عملياتالموازنة الأكثر استخداما في التطبيق التقليدية هي إضافة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربونبكميات محددة بهدف تحويل ما تبقى من كربونات الكالسيوم الى صورة البيكربوناتالذائبة** .*

*د ـ الترشيح** : *

*هو العمليةالتي يتم فيها إزالة المواد العالقة ( العكارة ) ، وذلك بإمرار الماء خلال وسطمسامي مثل الرمل وهذه العملية تحدث بصوره طبيعية في طبقات الأرض عندما تتسرب مياهالأنهار الى باطن الأرض . لذلك تكون نسبة العكر قليلة جدا أو معدومة في المياهالجوفية مقارنة بالمياه السطحية ( الأنهار والبحيرات وأحواض تجميع مياه الأمطار ) التي تحتوي على نسب عالية من العكر** .*

*تستخدم عملية الترشيح أيضا في إزالةالرواسب المتبقية بعد عمليات الترسيب في عمليات المعالجة الكيمائية مثل الترسيبوالترويب** . *
*تعد إزالة المواد العالقة من مياه الشرب ضرورية لحماية الصحةالعامة من ناحية ولمنع حدوث مشاكل تشغيلية في شبكة التوزيع من الناحية الأخرى ، فقدتعمل هذه المواد على حماية الأحياء الدقيقة من أثر المادة المطهرة ، كما أنها قدتتفاعل كيمائيا مع المادة المطهرة كما أنها قد تتفاعل كيمائيا مع المادة المطهرةمما يقلل من نسبة فاعليتها على الأحياء الدقيقة** .*

*وقد تترسب المواد العالقة في بعض أجزاء شبكة التوزيع مما قد يتسببفي نمو البكتريا وتغير رائحة* *المياه* *وطعمها ولونها.تتم عملية الترشيح داخل المرشحالذي يتكون من ثلاث أجزاء رئيسة وهي : صندوق المرشح والتصريف السفلي ووسط الترشيح ، يمثل صندوق المرشح البناء الذي يحوي وسط الترشيح ونظام التصريف السفلي ،ويبني صندوق المرشح في العادة من الخرسانة المسلحة ، كما توجد في قاعة ـ الذي يتكونمن أنابيب وقنوات مثقبة ـ طبقة من الحصى المدرج لمنع خروج حبيبات الرمل من خلال الثقوب . والغرض من نظام التصريف السفلي تجميع* *المياه* *المرشحة وتوزيع مياه الغسيل عند إجراء عملية الغسيل للمرشح . أما وسط الترشيح فهو عبارة عن طبقة من رمل السيليكون ، وحديثا أمكن الاستفادة من الفحم المجروش ورمل الجارنت . عند مرور* *المياه* *خلال وسط الترشيحتلتصق المواد العالقة في بجدران حبيبات الوسط ، ومع استمرار عملية الترشيح تضيقفجوات الوسط للمياه بحيث يصبح المرشح قليل الكفاءة وعند ذلك يجب إيقاف عمليةالترشيح وغسل المرشح لتنظيف الفجوات من الرواسب يتم في عملية الغسيل ضخ ماء نظيفبضغط عال من أسفل المرشح عبر نظام التصريف السفلي ينتج عنه تمدد الوسط وتحركالحبيبات واصطدم بعضها مع البعض ، وبذلك يتم تنظيفها مما علق بها من رواسب . وتندفع هذه الرواسب مع مياه الغسيل التي تتجمع في قنوات خاصةموضوعة في أعلى صندوق المرشح ، وتنقل الى المكان الذي يتم فية* *معالجة* *مخلفات المحطةوتستمر عملية الغسيل هذه لفترة قصيرة من الزمن (5 –10 دقائق) بعدها يكون المرشح جاهزا للعمل**.*

*هـ التطهير** :*

*هو العمليةالمستخدمة لقتل الكائنات الحية الدقيقة المسببة للأمراض (الجراثيم )، وتتم هذه العملية باستخدام الحرارة ( التسخين ) أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية أو المواد الكيميائية مثل البروم أو اليود أو الأوزون أوالكلور بتركيزات لا تضر بالإنسان أو الحيوان . وتعد طريقة التسخين الى درجة الغليانأولى الطرق المستخدمة في التطهير ولاتزال أفضلها في حمالات الطوارئ عندما تكون كميةالمياه قليلة ، لكنها عير مناسبة عندما تكون كمية* *المياه* *كبيره كما في محطاتالمعالجة نظرا لارتفاع تكلفتها . أما استخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والمعالجة بالبروم واليود فتعدطرقا مكلفة . هذا وقد انتشر استخدام الأوزون والكلور في تطهير مياه الشرب ، حيث راجاستخدام الأوزون في أوربا والكلور في أمريكا** . *

*وفي الآونة الأخيرة اتجهت كثير من المحطات في الولايات المتحدةالأمريكية الى استخدام الأوزون بالرغم من عدم ثباته كيمائيا وارتفاع تكلفته مقارنةبالكلور، وذلك لظهور بعض الآثار السلبية الصحية لاستخدام الكلور ( الكلورة ) فيتطهير مياه الشرب يتفاعل الكلور مع الماء مكونا حامض الهيبوكلوروز وأيوناتالهيبوكلورايت ثم يتفاعل جزء من حامض الهيبوكلوروز مع الأمونيا الموجودة في الماءمكونا أمنيات الكلور ( الكلور المتحد المتبقي) ويطلق على ما تبقى من حامضالهيبوكلوروز وأيونات الهيبوكلورايت الكلور الحر المتبقي وهذه المركبات ( الكلورالحر والكلور المتحد )هي التي تقوم بتطهير الماء وقتل الجراثيم الموجودة به ، ولذلكتلجا كثير من محطات المعالجة الى إضافة الكلور بنسب تكفي للحصول على كلور حر متبقييضمن تطهير الماء الخارج من المحطة بكفاءة عالية ، بل في الغالب تكون كمية الكلورالمضاف كافية لتأمين كمية محدود من الكلور الحر المتقي في شبكة توزيع* *المياه* *، وذلكلتطهير* *المياه* *من أي كائنات دقيقة قد تدخل في الشبكة** .*

*و ـ* *معالجة* *المخلفات** :*

*تمثلالحماة المترسبة في أحواض الترسيب ومياه الغسيل الناتجة عن غسل المرشحات المصدرينالرئيسين للمخلفات في محطات* *معالجة* *المياه* *. *

*وتحتاج هذه المخلفات إلى معالجةلتسهيل عملية التخلص منها ولحماية البيئة من التلوث الناتج عنها . ويتم ذلك بضخمياه الغسيل الى حوض للتر ويق ، حيث تضاف إليها مادة كيمائية مناسبة مثل البوليمرلتساعد على ترسيب المواد العالقة في مياه الغسيل ، ثم تعاد* *المياه* *الناتجة عن هذهالعملية إلى بداية خط المعالجة في المحطة** . *

*أما الحمأة الناتجة من أحواض الترسيب والمواد المترسبة في حوض الترويق فيتم إرسالها إلى حوض للتثخين حيث يتمتثخينها بإضافة البوليمة الناسب ، وتعاد* *المياه* *الناتجة عن هذه العملية إلى مدخلالمياه في المحطة ، وبع ذلك تتعرض الحمأة المثخنة إلى عملية نزع* *المياه* *منها بطرقميكانيكية ( الطرد المركزي أو الترشيح الميكانيكي ) يتم في النهاية الحصول على موادصلبة تحتوي على كميات قليلة من* *المياه**يمكن التخلص منها بوضعها في أحواض للتجفيف أودفنها في باطن الأرض ، كما يمكن استخلاص بعض المواد الكيمائية من هذه المخالفاتليعاد استخدامها في عمليات المعالجة** .*


*تقنيات المعالجة الحديثة*

*شهدت الآونة الأخيرة تغيرات جذرية في تقنيات المعالجة ترجع في كثير من الأحوال الى النقص الشديد الذي تعانية كثير من دول العالم فيالمياه* *الصالحة* *للشرب* *أو نتيجة لتلوث مصادر* *المياه* *كما هو الحال في أكثر الدولالصناعية . وقد أدت هذه العوامل إلى البحث عن مصادر جديده غير المصادر التقليديةوالتي تحتاج بطبيعة الحال إلى تقنيات* *معالجة* *متقدمة بالإضافة إلى المعالجة التقليدية** . *

*ولذلك لجأت كثير من الدول إلى تحلية مياه البحر وإلى تحلية بعضمصادر* *المياه* *الجوفية المالحة ، وفي سبيل ذلك يتم استخدام تقنيات باهظة التكاليفمثل عمليات التقطير ألومضي وعمليات التناضح العكسي ، بالإضافة إلى العديد منالعمليات الأخرى للتحلية** . *

*وقد أدى تلوث مصادر* *المياه* *في بعض أنحاء العالم إلىالشروع في استخدام تقنيات متقدمة ومكلفة مثل استخدام الكربون المنشط وعمليات الطرد بالتهوية في إزالة الكثير من الملوثات العضوية مثل الهيدروكربونات وبعض المبيدات والمركبات العضوية الهالوجينية . ومن مظاهر التلوث الطبيعي وجود عناصر مشعة مثلاليورانيوم والراديوم والرادون في بعض مصادر* *المياه* *. *

*وتتركز الأبحاث الحديثة حولإزالة هذه العناصر باستخدام عمليات الامتصاص ( استخدم الكربون المنشط والسيليكات ) وعمليات التناضح العكسي مع تحسين الأداء للعمليات التقليدية مثل التيسير والترويب** . *

*ومن الاتجاهات الحديثة في عملياتالمعالجة التوجه نحو استخدام بدائل لتطهير* *المياه* *غير الكلور نظرا لتفاعله مع بعضالمواد العضوية الموجودة في* *المياه* *ـ خاصة* *المياه* *السطحية ـ وتكوين بعض المركباتالعضوية التي يعتقد بأن لها أثرا كبيرا على الصحة العامة** .*

*وتعد المركبات الميثانية ثلاثية الهالوجين ، مثل الكلوروفورم ، في مقدمة نواتج الكلورة التي لاقتاهتمام كبيرا في هذا الصدد ، إلا أن الحماس لاستخدام بدائل الكلور ما لبث أن تباطأفي الآونة ألاخيرة نتيجة لاكتشاف أن هذه البدائل ينتج عن الأوزون مركبات مثلالفورمالدهايد والاسيتالدهايد ، وعن الكلورامين ينتج كلوريد السيانوجين ، وعن ثانيأكسيد الكلور ينتج الكلورايت والكلوريت**.*

*تلاقي المعالجة الحيوية باستخدامالكائنات الدقيقة اهتمام بالغا في العصر الحاضر بعد أن كانت وقفا على* *معالجة* *مياهالصرف لسنوات طويلة ، حيث أثبتت الأبحاث فاعلية المعالجة الحيوية في إزالة الكثيرمن المركبات العضوية والنشادر والنترات والحديد والمنغنيز ، إلا أن تطبيقاتهاالحالية لا تزال محدودة ومقتصرة في كثير من الأحوال على النواحي التجريبية والبحثية** .*

*ومن الجدير بالذكر أن إدخال التقنيات الحديثة على محطات المعالجةالتقليدية قد تستوجب تغييرات جذرية في المحطات القائمة وفي طرق التصميم للمحطاتالمستقبلية ويعني ذلك ارتفاعا حادا في تكلفة* *معالجة**المياه* *، ويمكن تفادي ذلك أوالإقلال من أثره بوضع برامج مدرسة للترشيد في استخدام* *المياه* *والمحافظة على مصادرهامن التلوث**.*
*تقنية* *معالجة* *المياه* *المتلوثة بالميكرويف*

*لفتت تقنية "معالجة* *المياه* *المتلوثة بالميكرويف" ذات الملكيةالفكرية المستقلة أنظار المستثمرين المحليين والأجانب وذلك لان هذه التقنية تتميزبقلة تكلفة التشغيل وضيق الحيز المطلوب واستهلاك الكهرباء المنخفض**.* 

*باستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة, لا تستغرق عملية* *معالجة* *المياه* *المتلوثةسوى 7 دقائق, وتضاهى نوعية* *المياه* *المعالجة جودة المياهالسطحية من الدرجتين الاولى والثانية. لذا فان هذه التقنية أفضل من التقنياتالمتبعة حاليا فى* *معالجة* *المياه* *المتلوثة من حيث كافة مؤشرات البارامترات الفنية**.* 

*يشار الى ان هذه التقنية توصل اليها شيوى يو شنغ رئيس مجلس الادارة لشركةتشنلونغ روندونغ المحدودة للعلوم والتكنولوجيا فى مقاطعة يوننان الواقعة جنوب غربى الصين, وأقرتها مصلحة الدولة لحماية البيئة ومصلحة حماية البيئة لمقاطعة يوننان**.* 

*واستخدمت هذه التقنية فى قاعدة نموذجية فى محطة كونمينغ السادسة للتخلص منمياه الصرف الصحى والصناعى بتمويل1.7 مليون يوان ( حوالى 205 آلاف دولارامريكى ) من مصلحة حماية البيئةلمقاطعة يوننان**,*
*وكانت فعالية المعالجة ملحوظة**.*


----------



## faerrd (16 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

